# iPhone TiVo app - Getting ".. your TiVo box "xxxx" does not appear to be connected...



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

New TiVo user here (since yesterday) that has just downloaded the iPhone app. The app works fine when i'm home in-network. Outside the network over 3G, I get the "....your TiVo box "xxxx" does not appear to be connected to the Internet. Please fix your connection, or try again later." when trying to schedule recordings or look at shows.

My TiVo Premiere is hardwired to the router.

What gives here?

Do I need to forward a port on my router?

**update** - I am able to schedule shows via tivo.com in the browser.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

As you found, the app only works on your home network.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can use remote scheduling at tivo.com under My Account or m.tivo.com for mobile.


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

ThAbtO said:


> You can use remote scheduling at tivo.com under My Account or m.tivo.com for mobile.


That doesn't make sense and is completely counter-intuitive since while on 3G, the app is smart enough to know that you are not on Wifi, because it blocks out the Info button and the Remote Control button, but yet it doesn't block out the Guide recording functionality or the My Shows button. In other words, the app "looks" like it could schedule shows remotely but it can't. What crap.

It seems like they could easily build in the tivo.com web functionality into this app......


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

you can schedule remotely, you need to sign into the app with your tivo account


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

compnurd said:


> you can schedule remotely, you need to sign into the app with your tivo account


I did. And I get the error shown in the first post. Which is the reason I posted this thread. So you are telling me you can schedule new tv shows inside the TiVo iPhone app while on 3G and away from your house?


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wonder if scheduling within the app isn't working because I just activated my acct yesterday?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It is possible... may want to give it a day or two


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Before you call it crap, find out how to use it maybe?



noone3000 said:


> That doesn't make sense and is completely counter-intuitive since while on 3G, the app is smart enough to know that you are not on Wifi, because it blocks out the Info button and the Remote Control button, but yet it doesn't block out the Guide recording functionality or the My Shows button. In other words, the app "looks" like it could schedule shows remotely but it can't. What crap.
> 
> It seems like they could easily build in the tivo.com web functionality into this app......


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is the error message I receive when trying to schedule a program in the iPhone app. This is while logged into my TiVo account in the app. The TiVo is Internet accessible because it downloads the guide just fine and I can schedule recordings through the TiVo web page.

Has anyone seen this before?

See next post for image.


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It is probably because your box has not fully activated yet or has not downloaded the most current software.


----------



## noone3000 (Jul 19, 2012)

I power cycled my router and cable modem and then the TiVo and that fixed the issue. It was probably the TiVo power cycle that did the trick. Everything is working as expected.

Life can continue now......


----------



## brianfuchs (Apr 24, 2003)

noone3000 said:


> I power cycled my router and cable modem and then the TiVo and that fixed the issue. It was probably the TiVo power cycle that did the trick. Everything is working as expected.
> 
> Life can continue now......


Don't be surprised if you have problems with the app seeing your TiVo for the next few days. I have 4 TiVos and for the first week of ownership, it was flaky as hell - one would drop off, then come back and two more would go away.

It's been rock solid since about a week after subscribing.


----------



## rakes5 (Sep 23, 2003)

I recently got an update on my iPhone App.

I can no longer connect remotely (Away) using the app. I had been using it remotely successfully up until the new update.

I get a message: 

Your My Shows list could not be found because your TiVo box xxx does not appear to be connected to the Internet. Please fix your connections, or try again later.

or

Your To Do list could not be found because your TiVo box xxx does not appear to be connected to the Internet. Please fix your connections, or try again later.

However, when I try to login through MyTiVo on the web, I am able to connect.

Is there some way to revert to the older App, or any other suggestions

I am away from home, and not able to reboot my TiVo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

i just activated an XL4 two days ago, and I, too, cannot use the iPhone TiVo app fully when away from my home net. Same error message about TiVo "...not connected to Internet..." All the settings are correct on my box; I can control it fine on my home network, but nothing when I'm not home. Frustrating...


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

strange...works for me in "away mode"


----------



## rakes5 (Sep 23, 2003)

I also noticed that the Season Pass Manager also works, just the ToDo and MyShows are giving the no internet connection message.


----------

